

Ycomb's API and karma level - Bropheous

Why does ycombinator&#x27;s news API require my karma to be higher to use?
======
sctb
The official read-only API is public, and doesn't require a Hacker News
account. Please email api@ycombinator.com or hn@ycombinator.com if you have
any questions.

